# Feliks,



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

This is Feliks. He owns ours friends from Vancouver Island. What kind of cat is he? I know he is just domestic but I see in him Norvegian, LH Bengal? maine ****.
Anyone?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! What a striking fellow! VERY handsome. No idea about lineage, but the distinctive M on his forehead indicates he may have some Maine ****. I just LOVE those striped legs and fluffy tail!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We've had the "M" discussion many times here. 



doodlebug said:


> All tabbies have an M on their forehead.
> All Maine Coons are tabbies (even the solid color ones...you can see a variation in the fur length and texture in an M shape).
> But not all tabbies are Maine Coons so an M is not an indicator of being a Maine ****.
> 
> Bengals have M's on their foreheads and they are not Maine Coons.


He's absolutely stunning!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!! I am no breed expert, but I have a maine **** mix....I didn't know I did until my vet pointed it out, and he has all of the characteristics of a mc. Does this kitty have the fur between his toes? I can't tell in the picture. I know maine coons have the furry feet, the funny trill like mew, they are not very vocal, they like to play with water, eat with their paws and there are other funny things that they do that I can't remember, but when I read a magazine about maine coons, it definitely seemed like my cat. Mine is obviously not a full maine ****, he is 5 years old and 15 pounds and big, but certainly not huge like they get. 

Your guy certainly looks like he could be one. They are fascinating cats!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

howsefrau32 said:


> Does this kitty have the fur between his toes? I can't tell in the picture. I know maine coons have the furry feet, the funny trill like mew, they are not very vocal, they like to play with water, eat with their paws and there are other funny things that they do that I can't remember, but when I read a magazine about maine coons, it definitely seemed like my cat.


Just about all long haired cats have fur between their toes, it's not a trait specific to MCs. The other characteristics you mention are also common to many breeds of cats. And while many MCs may exhibit these characteristics, not all of them do. Holly is a purebred MC...she's very vocal and doesn't eat with her paws.

The logic when it comes to purebred cats is that having certain personality or physical traits do not necessarily make a cat a specific breed. But a purebred cat is likely to have traits specific to the breed. The vast majority of cats are no specific breed.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

All I know is he's fluffy and glorious and I want to give him a hug.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

With that fluffy mane, I'd say he's part Lion!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

VERY cool looking kitteh!!! I want!  lol


----------

